# Goodbye



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Well it's time to sign off   as our membership expires on the 10th August.

The van has been gone a year now and I've not kept up with the motorhome news.

All my travel info is now well out of date but it's still on magbaz.

I'm suffering badly with blurred vision which severely restricts my time on the laptop. 

We have met so many nice people over the years and wish them all well in future travels.

We are doing a river cruise from St Petersburg to Moscow later this month then it's back to Turkey in October for a six month stay.

If anybody is in the Fethiye area this coming winter get in touch and we can arrange a get together.

Good luck everybody and safe travelling. 

Don


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Will be sad to see you go Don

Wishing you every success with your new lifestyle 

There comes a time when we all need to move on to something different

The river cruise sounds great, we would love it but we have the hound

Aldra


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

good luck and enjoy. :roll: jim m


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bye Don, sorry to see yet another go.

Kev & Liz


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to see you go Don. Thanks for all the information over the years, Alan.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Take care Don and thanks for all your help over the years.

May your winters in Turkey continue to be happy ones and ease up on that gardening.

Go well.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Don,

Know where you are coming from - thanks for all your advice and help to members over the length of your time on here. Look after yourself, and I hope your health stabilises.

When you are in Moscow, can you please give that Putin bloke a slap round the head and tell him to start behaving! :x 

Colin


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Keep in touch by email and Facebook, Don. 

Dave


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry to see you go Don , thanks for all your help in the past and good health for the future.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Don

So sorry to read that you will no longer be a part of motorhomefacts.
Your input to this site over the years has been much appreciated and will be sorely missed in the future.

I wish you all the very best for the future and hope you continue to enjoy your travels for many years to come.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

You are thoroughly decent chap and have been a credit to the forum. I will miss you inputs as well as the many others you have helped over the years..

Anyway, take care.

ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Take care and happy future holidays


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Hope you enjoy your 'alternative' holidays. Have a great time.
Pat


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm sorry to see you go too as you were one of the contributors I got to recognise when I first found MHFs. Always helpful and reasonable. 

Many thanks and all the best for the future.

Sue


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Don

Sorry to hear you'll be leaving the forum, but fully understand and appreciate your reasons.

You have contributed so much invaluable information about your extensive travels, which I'm sure has been of great assistance to fellow motorhomers. I'm always simply in awe of where you've been.

Very best wishes and thank you for the many contributions on here and other MH forums.

Good luck for the future and enjoy your forthcoming cruise.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

All the best Don, you'll be sadly missed.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It is impossible to add any more than everyone else has already said.....

but I will try anyway :lol:

thank you Don for your amazingly helpful posts over the pat umptten years - you have really been one of th stalwarts that has been relied on for common-sense responses and suggestions.

I know what you are saying and can only wish you the best for the future, Fethiye is a great place in the summer, we have never been there in the winter, but have always found the locals very welcoming (with only one exception in many visits..... and we will not be revisiting his vicinity ever again...... :roll: )

Keep well and enjoy the cruise - it may well lead to many other such adventures for the future.

Best wishes and thanks,

Dave


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Best wishes Don and sorry to see you go.


Terry


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Best wishes Don.

Hope your health holds out so you can enjoy many more holidays during the coming years.

Great information over the years, both on here and MMM.

Best wishes.

Paul.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Very best wishes for the future Don!

And many thanks for all your past contributions, chat and general friendliness over the years. We hope you have many more years of enjoying yuor alternative lifestyle.

Keep healthy and happy!

Carl & Flo


----------



## homercostello (Jun 6, 2011)

sorry to see you go Don having a similar sized van to yours you gave us the confidence to travel throughout europe and always followed you posts on magbaz travels
regards
homercostello


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well I am sorry to see that you are leaving us Don, have always found your posts were helpful to many of us. I wish you an enjoyable change of holidays and may you have many of them.
Just remember if you need any help yourself there are many of us on here always ready and more than willing to spare the time.


cabby


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Having read you wonderful blog many times I'd like to add my thanks for all the effort you've put in over the years to sharing your tremendous knowledge. 

All the best for the future.

Lesley


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

One or the real stalwarts and a mine of freely given information to the motorhome community.
Thank you for everything and good wishes for the future :wink:


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you Don for all the input and help you have given on here, your presence will be sadly missed. Please read all these posts and recognise in what high esteem you were, and still are , held.

Frank


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Don,

Sorry to see you're leaving but your helpful contributions over the years have been very welcome.

All the best for your future travels. 

Steve and Sheila


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

End of an era Don.

It won't be the same without you.

Wishing both you and Maureen good health and happiness for the future.

Keep in touch and who knows, you might get a knock on the door next year.  

Pete & Judy.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> End of an era Don.
> 
> It won't be the same without you.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete,

Thanks for the good wishes.

We would be pleased to see you both again.

We are moving into a bungalow in Kaya village as Maureen can no longer manage the steps in the cottage.

It's a new bungalow behind the Istanbul restaurant in the centre of Kayakoy. Plenty of room to park up with hook up.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Don,

I make that just a 20 min stroll from where you were before. You must be regarded as a local by now! 

Dave


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Don, I know that you haven't been on MHF much lately but it's still a shock to know that you won't be here to offer your advice etc. Enjoy your cruise and travel. Our best regards to Maureen.

Nick and Bill.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Don,

Like others, I'll be sorry to see you go. Thank you very much for all the help and support freely given to others over the years.

Enjoy the cruise, and let others take the holiday strain for you. :thumbright:

All the best to you and yours.  

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Don. I've always found your posts to be helpful amd informative, and courteous.

I wish you all the best with your future travels.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don,

Sorry to see you go, you are one of the contributors that makes a site like this function, thanks for all your efforts. Enjoy each day as it comes in your new lifestyle.
Good luck to you both, 
Regards,
Graham


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Thanks and all the best for your future holidays.

Regards
Steve.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Well Don, you were among the very early members on this Forum, so you are certainly going to be missed. Wishing you every joy for the future.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Farewell Don, thanks for your contribution.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Take care Don and good to have read your posts over the years ... Good luck and good health 

Wyn


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Enjoy your cruise Don.

Thanks for all the input you have made which has been of great benefit to many.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don

How will we get in touch once you have gone

Do you have a website

Aldra


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Don,

My best wishes for your future health and happiness, many thanks for all your helpful and informative posts.

Take care,

Norman.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

My subscription lapses in exactly a months time and, despite not having a motorhome any longer, I have renewed this morning.

I couldn't bear to be away from all you lovely people here on MHF.

You never know, one day, we might be able to take up motorhoming again.

Colin


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

aldra said:


> Don
> 
> How will we get in touch once you have gone
> 
> ...


I don't have a web site the only contact will be via e mail.

don


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

don

We don't have an Email address outside of MHF

I'd love to know I can keep in touch

But realise it's just how I feel about you

If we can't 

My love goes with you for a special life filled with the things you want

Sandra(Aldra)


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Don, we only physically met twice, first time at a small Motorhome list get together near Banbury 10 or 11 years ago and again at a show. Otherwise we have chatted on forums from time to time.You kindly sent us a Stellplatz guide you no longer needed too.

Thing is, you and Maureen made a real impression on us and have offered us, as well as everyone else, so much help over the years. We will always think of you with fondness and we wish you all the very best in your ongoing travels, hopefully they will be stress free and just as enjoyable in a different way. 

All the very best, Ruth and Geoff


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Don, have never met, but have seen you at shows, read your magazine articles and valued your posts on here.
will be sad to see you go, enjoy your new lifestyle.

sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Colin

If you never take up motor homing again 

So what, friends are so special

Aldra


----------

